# How do we get our country out of this mess?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've been catching an hour here and there of Mike Lindell's "Cyber Symposium" that he's streaming over on his site, frankspeech.com. If you're curious about his claimed evidence of machine voting fraud in the 2020 election and before, maybe check it out. Some of it is compelling. Some of it is theatrics. You decide.

Anyways, after catching a few speakers, and seeing the huge potential for fraud in our elections, it's safe to say that we will never again have a fair election in this country as long as we keep relying on these fancy "black boxes" to tabulate votes. It's also become apparent just how deeply ingrained China has become in just about every corner of our country.
We can't hope to vote ourselves out of it all. The military _could_ correct things, assuming they have any drive to(they currently don't), but an elected official, even to the highest office, simply can't do it.

So, how does the U.S. pull out of this? Is it even the U.S. when all is done? How long will our nation suffer under the rule of totalitarians before the regime crumbles? How will YOU prepare to live in the world you predict is coming? Play the hermit? Go along to get along? Die fighting against the platoon sent to your door?

Personally, I see a country divided. That will make us more vulnerable, but it will also stand to steel the resolve of some of the divided nations. I see a good chunk of the south breaking off. Maybe the middle of the country joins them. The coasts become landing ports for China's ground troops and logistics. Then they start a divide and conquer campaign through the areas of resistance.

When the dust settles, patriots are dead, and the living get to enjoy their mandatory Mandarin lessons.
I will likely be dead. I'm not going to any camp.

100 or so years after that, maybe China loses their stability and collapses, or at least loses their grip on the North American continent. Or they continue to plow their way to world domination. With our resources, which they have no qualms about exploiting at all costs, it's possible. Who else would even stand a chance of stopping them?

It looks bleak. I don't see a means to salvation in sight. Far too many are willing to just play along and kowtow. Our officials, our sports teams, our entertainers are all bought and paid for. It would not shock me to learn our military is fully compromised at this point. The latest push to make everyone a victim is fostering absolute weakness in our citizens. They will not possess a will to resist what is coming, and will in fact welcome it with open arms. A new shepherd for the sheep. What do they care?

Any bright ideas on how we avoid this?


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

If this country were to divide, then there’s no doubt in my mind there would be foreign invaders in the liberal “zones”. I see it more as UN troops brought in to help “keep the peace”. Under this pretense, they would seek to reunite the country with a puppet government. Now who controls that puppet government? I don’t know.


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

If the UN was to come to the USA you would have country wanting to help or be part of the UN force then so they could get a foot hold in the country. If the UN comes in they should be treated as an invading force that they are. 

My opinion is they will be invited in by Biden and his congress before he leaves office to "help with the gun violence". Once again I see blue helmets marching or driving around in a position of power over local authority it is an invading force.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

After many years of pondering our societal condition, I always keep coming back to the same conclusion....that it's going to take a global catastrophe to "right the ship". It used to be a pretty slow process of watching us deteriorate from within but of late, it's at breakneck speed.

I could literally type for hours about all this. Suffice it to say, we collectively have allowed this to happen, for all sorts of reasons and excuses. The genie ain't going back in the bottle.

Because I don't claim to be a "good Christian", I can say this without any guilt lol....I hope the people who advanced and rooted for our downfall suffer greatly.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First Don't give up.
Second vote in each and every election for the most conservative candidate for each and every office.
Third Vote at all levels town county state and national
Fourth begin networking with those whom you believe are as like minded as yourself.
Fifth prepare for the worst.
Inflation is going to be a big problem over the next 48 months
Illegal aliens invading our border that are tracking covid across this great land isn't goingto stop overnight.
Sixth - share intelligence with each other either on one of these blogs or on a more secure mode
Seventh Listen to and read what the other side is posting so you at least have an idea as to what might be coming down the pike

Lastly don't give up


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Second vote in each and every election for the most conservative candidate for each and every office.
> Third Vote at all levels town county state and national


I really (really) hate to be pessimistic but what comes to mind is the 19 "Republicans" that just voted for the trillion dollar spending package.

Yeah I know, vote them out. 

Lately (the last 20 years or so) voting doesn't seem to be working real well unless you are on the left.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Only and until the education system changes in this nation, nothing will change.
Does anyone really believe the federal government is going to give up that control?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have voted in every election since 1972.
Primary, general, every one.
But I think I’m done.
Voting for “the lesser of two evils” still gets you evil.
Trump was the last disappointment I’m going to put up with.
I’m done.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trump was the last disappointment I’m going to put up with.



I'd really like to hear what and how President Trump was so disappointing.
Unfortunately, I'm a political junkie and followed his time in the WH closely...what went right and what went wrong.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> First Don't give up.
> Second vote in each and every election for the most conservative candidate for each and every office.
> Third Vote at all levels town county state and national
> Fourth begin networking with those whom you believe are as like minded as yourself.
> ...


Decent advice.
I've lost faith in our voting system, as I mentioned. We can cast whatever vote we want, but the evidence is pretty clear that our votes won't be counted as they were submitted.
I do still have hope for local and state elections. They are harder to corrupt, but not impossible. If we are going to take our country back from the brink, it MUST start locally.
State nullification is the best way to cut the legs out from under the overreaching fed. If we can put principled people in place who will openly defy federal edict, we have a chance.
As a consequence, we will also need to find a way to deal with the consequences. The fed doesn't fade away with a whimper. They will cut funding first, and then send in their force agencies.
Resisting that will be no small task. We must stand united with other states in order to spread their resources thin, and be willing to help other states that get targeted.
"We must all hang together, lest we all hang separately."

But the U.N./China possibility is still a looming issue that I see no viable recourse against at this time.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I've been catching an hour here and there of Mike Lindell's "Cyber Symposium" that he's streaming over on his site, frankspeech.com. If you're curious about his claimed evidence of machine voting fraud in the 2020 election and before, maybe check it out. Some of it is compelling. Some of it is theatrics. You decide.
> 
> Anyways, after catching a few speakers, and seeing the huge potential for fraud in our elections, it's safe to say that we will never again have a fair election in this country as long as we keep relying on these fancy "black boxes" to tabulate votes. It's also become apparent just how deeply ingrained China has become in just about every corner of our country.
> We can't hope to vote ourselves out of it all. The military _could_ correct things, assuming they have any drive to(they currently don't), but an elected official, even to the highest office, simply can't do it.
> ...


If Trump and or Desantos dont get elected and allowed to take office next presidential election..I think Texas will be ready to secede yet again and take most of the other red states along with.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In my life it always seemed that we had a really good President of the USA followed by one real clown. If you doubt my observation, read off the names of Presidents; one good one is always followed by an idiot.

I paid my way through college, but I wished I had taken a differing plan. I should have put out Chinese militia signs in my front yard and then waited for the Presidents to "buy me back."

I have lots of egg fu young, it would have worked like a charm!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If you haven't noticed voting is a waste of time.The system has been compromised and a presidential election already stolen. Now that they have it down pat do you really think there will ever be a fair election again?? Do you really think 2022 elections will be anything but another liberal landslide to seal complete control. 

We all know what needs to be done.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When you have the Republican leader of the Senate, and 18 of his compadre's voting for the Biden Infrastructure Bill, with all of it's hidden socialist policies, this country is doomed.
Has been since FDR, actually. Maybe even since Wilson.

And there's not one thing you, I, or anyother citizen can do about it.
Nothing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I'm not going to toss "nothing" into this fractured mess. If nothing else we can make a move to get even more voters into the system.

If we quit--and go back to just posting about cars and girls--just who else is going to make our case for us?

Yes, "creeping socialism" is getting easier to discern in my neighborhood, as well. We can't silence them since most of their rambling is hard to figure out, any how.

We have to continue. After all, the first 'soviets' conquered an entire nation just by starting to toss rocks through windows...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And there's not one CIVILIZED thing you, I, or anyother citizen can do about it.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I, too, believe it is too late to turn things around. When a government entity (CDC) can issue an edict that is declared illegal, and the president backs it up with the attitude of "well, what are you going to do about it?", and the Republicans make a lot of noise but do nothing to stop it, we are sunk. I now believe we are on that one-way road to communism. It will happen. I will continue to vote but I agree that there will probably not be a real election again. I will vote but it will be with a broken heart.

What will I do? I am about as prepared as I can get. I will not go to a camp. I will not cowtow. I will not go along to get along. For those that go in those directions, as someone else said above, I hope they suffer.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, look at the bright side, no idiot has donned a bright red Soviet shirt and shot up a Russian lard tugboat. Yikes, on a tub like that a guy could make 17 to 18 dollars of American money in just nine months!

If you discern a careless snit in my paragraph here, you'll know that any one of my pistols has more parts in it than Russian oleo rake. Think what you want, but I yet to open a Russian bottle without a leaf in it.

I will not permit a cowtow, either. Tow a cow? Never! Make the Guernsey walk home!


----------



## 15yu97poke (Jun 28, 2020)

(Content removed)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

I wrote and rewrote my comment here at least a dozen times trying to make sense out of where we are as a Country. I deleted comments about the border, economy, covid, presidents and other stuff because the more I wrote the less sense it makes.
So, I can say that in my own humble opinion it is going to get far worse before it gets any better.
Do I wish for a civil war? Absolutely NOT! But is it possible? Yes without a doubt.
Time will tell but as a prepared group we need to plan for every possible situation including civil conflict and Government intervention in seizing our weapons and personal property.
I prepare because I love my family enough to make sure they will have enough to hopefully survive almost any situation that arises and I also wish things would become better for the same reasons.


----------



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

At the risk of sounding overtly negative, I'm not sure the current system as it's being run allows us to right the boat anymore. The way government was originally established was to have checked & balanced power, to ensure that the needs & wants of the people we taken care of by the people, with limited support & interference by the government. We've since turned mighty far to the side of that original trajectory. I find myself lacking in faith that those in office adhere in any way shape or form to our founding principles. 

On top of that, we as a people have become too easily pacified by the public one-off's of a politician doing one thing right every-once-in-a-while somehow magically making up for all past transgressions. I liken it to a spoiled child acting out with the parents standing by with shrugged shoulders explaining "I know he lies, cheats & steals, but he's all I've got."

Where else in life would you expect those known for being crooked to hold each other accountable? The answer? No where else. So why is it allowed in the most important place? because we aren't willing to hold them accountable ourselves, it costs too much.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

As long as the same machines are used by the same people--- voting ain't gonna work!
We will not/cannot vote our way out of this!
Remember--- It matters not who votes, it only matters who counts the votes


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

The past election was blatantly stolen and nothing was done about it, no FBI, no Justice Dept. and no one else.
They got away with it and will again.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> If nothing else we can make a move to get even more voters into the system.


This has been taken care of. It's why they opened the southern border.


----------



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

inceptor said:


> This has been taken care of. It's why they opened the southern border.


You have no idea how true this is. Anyone who questions if there's a crisis at the border or if you think they're not bringing folks in by the truckload, I assure you, they are.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Echo47 said:


> You have no idea how true this is. Anyone who questions if there's a crisis at the border or if you think they're not bringing folks in by the truckload, I assure you, they are.


@inceptor is in Texas. Trust me, we know.


----------



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> @inceptor is in Texas. Trust me, we know.


I hear you! heard things over there are even worse than here in AZ! I like the steps your Governor has & is takin, though. Kind of super late, but at least they're moving now. 

Yall having issues with girls turnin up missing over there too?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Echo47 said:


> I hear you! heard things over there are even worse than here in AZ! I like the steps your Governor has & is takin, though. Kind of super late, but at least they're moving now.
> 
> Yall having issues with girls turnin up missing over there too?


I've heard of this happening, but it's not well covered by the mainstream news.
Yeah, Abbot has been a bit behind the ball on getting things done, but that's mainly due to threats from the Fed that it's not his jurisdiction to secure the border.
We need to push for his re-election, or a pro-secession candidate next. I don't want to be a part of this downward spiral any longer. Texas can seal up and shoot anyone who dares cross any border without permission, north or south.
I'm about done with the pussy-footing and compromise.


----------



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> I've heard of this happening, but it's not well covered by the mainstream news.
> Yeah, Abbot has been a bit behind the ball on getting things done, but that's mainly due to threats from the Fed that it's not his jurisdiction to secure the border.
> We need to push for his re-election, or a pro-secession candidate next. I don't want to be a part of this downward spiral any longer. Texas can seal up and shoot anyone who dares cross any border without permission, north or south.
> I'm about done with the pussy-footing and compromise.


If you'd have asked me ten years ago, I think i'd be in a different head space when it comes to secession, but if you ask me today? Heck, Arizona & NM can be the west-Texan front! Let's make this happen!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

How do we get our country out of this mess? Why, it's the same old way--money, lots of money...

You have a ship coming in from Europe, fantastic. Don't put down the gang ramps right away. Open up every wooden case* first*--most of it is undoubtedly stolen merchandise.

Make sure the real owners of the freight know that *paid materials handlers *check every item first*. *I've seen materials handlers. Sometimes a 300 pound skid actually weighed out at past 700 pounds.

For some unknown reason the Europeans feel like every company with a loading dock will buttress up a foreign country. Perhaps a few "uneven weights" going back to Europe without funds might get someone's attention...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I do have a few toys--The Tourist


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It doesn’t matter who you vote for.
Democrat and Republican are just two sides of the same coin.
They may mean well when they first go up to Capitol Hill, but the power, money, fame stokes their ego.
Very few can remain true.
Rand Paul is one.
Anyone else?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

President Donald Trump


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> President Donald Trump


He remained true. He never became part of the swamp. He just didn’t realize how deep the swamp is.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> He remained true. He never became part of the swamp. He just didn’t realize how deep the swamp is.



No doubt he has an ego as big as anyone's. If someone finds anyone in politics that doesn't have an ego...let us know; it's part of the makeup of people believing they can lead.

People have a very short memory about what he was up against every day, day in, day out...24/7/365. The resistance he got even from many on the right was staggering. Just take "infrastructure" for instance.
Speaker McConnell nixed Trump's plans for a $1 trillion dollar package that would have actually taken care of what infrastructure is. Then, he turns around and supports the left's $1.3 trillion plan that pays for a plethora of stuff that is not infrastructure.

I will go to my grave believing he was a great President who worked tirelessly for America and Americans.
IMO, anyone thinking he didn't, just wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

There've been many examples both in the bible history and Western civilization's history where the good guys have been the underdogs, but then they rallied and took the victory. Like Lepanto, David and Goliath or Gideon's army for example. 
Will we be be successful? I don't know, but we can be faithful and act in good conscience. Christ has the final victory.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> When you have the Republican leader of the Senate, and 18 of his compadre's voting for the Biden Infrastructure Bill, with all of it's hidden socialist policies, this country is doomed.
> Has been since FDR, actually. Maybe even since Wilson.
> 
> And there's not one thing you, I, or anyother citizen can do about it.
> Nothing.


How about a Red State secession?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> There've been many examples both in the bible history and Western civilization's history where the good guys have been the underdogs, but then they rallied and took the victory. Like Lepanto, David and Goliath or Gideon's army for example.
> Will we be be successful? I don't know, but we can be faithful and act in good conscience. Christ has the final victory.


Amen!


----------



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

bigwheel said:


> How about a Red State secession?


That would be ideal, but heaven help us with logistics


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> How about a Red State secession?


That skalawag, Lincoln, showed that wouldn’t work.
Even if states voluntarily joined the Union, they couldn’t leave even if the US Constitution did not prevent it.
Kinda like joining a cult.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

As long as congress is a career and not a calling. 1 term either house or senate but not both.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

modfan said:


> As long as congress is a career and not a calling. 1 term either house or senate but not both.


AMEN brother...
Career politicians are killing this country....
I mean both red and blue...
the longer they stay in there.. the worse they get...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That skalawag, Lincoln, showed that wouldn’t work.
> Even if states voluntarily joined the Union, they couldn’t leave even if the US Constitution did not prevent it.
> Kinda like joining a cult.


Show me in the Constitution where it says you cannot leave once in the Union. I haven't seen it.

The only place I'm aware of that states that is in the Supreme Court case of Texas vs White. This was a case about war bonds. SCOTUS stated in their ruling that no state has the right to secede.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Show me in the Constitution where it says you cannot leave once in the Union. I haven't seen it.
> 
> The only place I'm aware of that states that is in the Supreme Court case of Texas vs White. This was a case about war bonds. SCOTUS stated in their ruling that no state has the right to secede.


That is what I meant.
Perhaps it did not come across correctly.
I keep a copy of the Constitution within one foot of this chair I am sitting in. I have looked repeatedly and can not find any article which prevents a state from secceeding.
Article IV pertains to states, and states joining, but says nothing about them being compelled to stay in the union.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That skalawag, Lincoln, showed that wouldn’t work.
> Even if states voluntarily joined the Union, they couldn’t leave even if the US Constitution did not prevent it.
> Kinda like joining a cult.


King George operated under a similar misguided assumption.
"Free" men are not bound to voluntary servitude.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> King George operated under a similar misguided assumption.
> "Free" men are not bound to voluntary servitude.


At least the colonists had armament equal to the Red Coats and could put up an effective fight.
Those days are long gone.
Any rebellion would be stomped out in less than a week.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> If Trump and or Desantos dont get elected and allowed to take office next presidential election..I think Texas will be ready to secede yet again and take most of the other red states along with.


I could see that happening. Only trouble is I'm in VA and it's a weird state. With the northern and tidewater sections as blue and the rest of the state as red.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Trump running for President would be the kiss of death for Republicans.
Trust me on this.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trump running for President would be the kiss of death for Republicans.
> Trust me on this.



I've said from the beginning I didn't think he would run again.

With that said, why do you feel that way?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> At least the colonists had armament equal to the Red Coats and could put up an effective fight.
> Those days are long gone.
> Any rebellion would be stomped out in less than a week.


Oh ye of little faith... Didn't you hear? The Taliban just took back Afghanistan.
Never underestimate the power of large groups of determined people.
They won't dare drop bombs on U.S. citizens. Any appearance of unnecessary brutality will only rally more to the cause.
There is no logistical reality to the claim that a rebellion of any scale would be stopped in a week. None.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trump running for President would be the kiss of death for Republicans.
> Trust me on this.


It's about time, then.
The turncoats that call themselves the Republican party have done enough damage. It's time for them to go.
Milktoast republicanism is killing this country. Passive people pretending to be the morally superior party, while happily continuing the status quo, should be tossed into the trash heap of history.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> It's about time, then.
> The turncoats that call themselves the Republican party have done enough damage. It's time for them to go.
> Milktoast republicanism is killing this country. Passive people pretending to be the morally superior party, while happily continuing the status quo, should be tossed into the trash heap of history.



I have it on good authority, Lindsay Graham is going to get to the bottom of all this.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Oh ye of little faith... Didn't you hear? The Taliban just took back Afghanistan.
> Never underestimate the power of large groups of determined people.
> They won't dare drop bombs on U.S. citizens. Any appearance of unnecessary brutality will only rally more to the cause.
> There is no logistical reality to the claim that a rebellion of any scale would be stopped in a week. None.


The Taliban had zero opposition. None. Nada. Zilch.
What do you think would have happened if they ran into a sizeable force of US infantry? 

Any organized rebellion here will be stopped in short order.
Don't you think the FBI has already infiltrated the 3% ers, Proud Boys, Oath Keepers, etc.?
The rebels will be considered terrorists, the public, police, military will be indoctrinated to believe they actually are. Just like what happened with the government and media with the "insurection". And any troops called up will be reminded of their oath to "protect and defend the Constitution against all enemies foreign and domestic". And will be told that the "insurectionists" must be stopped.

Nope. It will never happen except.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Don't you think the FBI has already infiltrated the 3% ers, Proud Boys, Oath Keepers, etc.?
> The rebels will be considered terrorists, the public, police, military will be indoctrinated to believe they actually are


They have all been labeled white supremacists AND are now the top on the FBI's list. They were willing to put in an informant to the 3 person group in MI and convinced them to kidnap the gov. If they are willing to do that, how much more will they do???


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Taliban had zero opposition. None. Nada. Zilch.
> What do you think would have happened if they ran into a sizeable force of US infantry?
> 
> Any organized rebellion here will be stopped in short order.
> ...


Perhaps you missed my point...
The Taliban _DID_ run into a sizeable US force. That little spat that started about 20 years ago, where US forces, along with others from around the world, did their level best to stomp them out...
15+ years of fighting against the best military in the world, and others trained by the best military in the world, and yet they just took back Kabul and declared victory.
A patient opponent is the most resilient.

As I've said many times, this all leads to the US becoming divided. There won't be any "this group" or "that group" versus the U.S. military. The FBI plants won't amount to a hill of beans when entire states say "we're done, we're out, you get the check."
There won't be an insurrection. It will just be secession. Any war that happens after that will be military A versus military B.
And they still won't be dropping bombs on civilians.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

First they whooped the Russians, and they are not slouches in any way, shape or form. What made TPTB think we could win? And we didn't. Not by a long shot. This was about money.



Kauboy said:


> And they still won't be dropping bombs on civilians.


I'm not a gambler but even if I was, I wouldn't be betting on that one. Especially in this day and time.


----------



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Perhaps you missed my point...
> The Taliban _DID_ run into a sizeable US force. That little spat that started about 20 years ago, where US forces, along with others from around the world, did their level best to stomp them out...
> 15+ years of fighting against the best military in the world, and others trained by the best military in the world, and yet they just took back Kabul and declared victory.
> A patient opponent is the most resilient.
> ...


I think it'll be both simpler & more complicated than that though. On one hand, it'll be more a fight of ideals, as it's much easier to win over the hearts & minds of people when you understand & share their culture, putting the "rebels" at a disadvantage by winning over the weaker of mind & will. That being said, our military struggles most when it's technical superiority is made ineffective. As you said, they won't be bombing US citizens if they ever want to have states rejoin the union. It'd be a skirmish by skirmish insurrection war fought on our own streets. The worst kind for them. Every round fired is a testament to their tyranny. I think it'd eventually come down to a war of attrition, who has the stronger will. 

What the military will *also *have to fight against, is desertion. Who's going to shoot their neighbors for a potato-in-chief they see violating the constitution? I imagine a lot of folks would take their rifle to the other side pretty quickly.


----------

